# Today I lost my heart horse...



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry Nickelodeon! 


:hug:


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That's sad, really sad. Was he ill? he was only 15.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry for your loss
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> That's sad, really sad. Was he ill? he was only 15.


GAH, I'm not sure how that happened. His DOB is wrong in the first post, and I can't edit it.

It should read:

05/09/19*83* - 03/06/2013

He went down and could not get back up. The vet said we could try to treat, but given his age and deteriorating condition, he would advise euthanasia. I trust my vet, so that is what we decided on.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

That's a hard spot to be in but find peace knowing he had a great life with you. 

My neighbor put his down just before Christmas. He couldn't bear watching him buried so I handled that part for him.

His horse was 33 and he'd had him 31 years. I did cut some hair off his tail and gave it to him last week.

Anyway, your horse was loved and lived to be old.

Find peace in your heart as you've done him right.

Sorry darling.....


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He was a beauty-you did the right thing. So very sorry for your loss. RIP Royale.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. 
But he had a grand old life, and I bet was very pampered. 

(hugs)


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, he looked like such a great horse. RIP Royale.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You must have done something very, very right for him to have lived such a long, healthy life, nik.

My deepest, most heartfelt condolences. I don't care how long we have them, it's never enough time.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I cant say anything that hasnt already been said, but I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Such a gorgeous horse. I love his curious, alert expression in all his pictures. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Heartfelt condolences and hugs sent your way - he was a_ beautiful_ boy.


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Another beautiful horse is galloping in the clouds above us....
Sorry for your loss, I have a beauty in the cloud pasture as well, set free to run again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

